# Ask for a free HR10-250, get a free HR20-700



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

I recently called retention & took advantage of their generosity to give me a new HD DVR. I specifically asked for a HR10-250 unit powered by Tivo. The delivery guy showed up with a HR20-700. Because it is going in my bedroom & not my living room, I figured I would go ahead & take it instead of getting into a pi***ng match with DTV over having them shipping me a Tivo powered unit.

When I get home tonight I will start playing with it. If I like it, it will get upgraded to living room. If not, I will harumph to myself & live with locals in HD in my bedroom, but no Tivo.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Be sure to check out the HR20 Forum at http://www.dbstalk.com. The HR20 DVR is still rather buggy, but it's pretty nice overall.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Meathead said:


> I figured I would go ahead & take it instead of getting into a pi***ng match with DTV over having them shipping me a Tivo powered unit.


When I called Monday and got the deal, I made sure the CSR put a note on my order that says I'm getting the HR10-250. I have no interest in getting an HR20 at this time. We'll see Saturday what they actually deliver. Based on reports here I'm kind of expecting the guy to show up with an HR20 and a piece of paper that says HR10.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

You will likely get an HR20. They are going out in mass release now & DTV is discontinuing the release of the HR10-250


----------



## DustyB (Jun 5, 2003)

I barely found one in all of the stores here in Cincy. We are getting local HD's this month so they are not even shipping HR-10's to the area anymore.

Not sure if that is the case for other cities which are not getting the MPEG-4 locals any time soon. If D*TV is really planning on activating the OTA tuners on the HR-20, then I guess they have no reason to ship the HR-10 at all any more


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm supposed to be getting an HR10-250 installed this Saturday. I hope they don't show up with the HR20 because it will be useless to me since my Buffalo MPEG-4 aren't up (not even announced so who knows when we'll actually get them) and the HR20 OTA tuners are live yet I won't be able to record any of my locals in HD. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Meathead said:


> You will likely get an HR20. They are going out in mass release now & DTV is discontinuing the release of the HR10-250


Yeah that would pretty much suck, but I will try to fight for the HR10.

Anyone get an HR10 in the past few weeks from DirecTV?


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Did you have to extend your commitment for another 2 years? If so, that is crap. I WILL NOT extend my commitment to get another DVR, TiVo or otherwise. When the price comes down a bit on the Series 3, I might be going back to cable.


----------



## bababooey316 (Jan 9, 2002)

I was able to get the HR10 through retention about 2 months ago. Has anyone been able to have it upgraded to the HR20?


----------



## cpemberton (Nov 16, 2003)

Mine is scheduled for the upgrade install on Monday September 18. I had to pay $99 plus $19.95 shipping as a lease upgrade fee. But I get to keep the HR10-250, because the CSR said that since I owned that one, I could keep that.


----------



## bababooey316 (Jan 9, 2002)

I just called retention and they were quick. No problems at all. My HR10 is currently leased, and said they would be happy to swap out the units for the HR20. The only catch was to pay the $99 upgrade fee + tax = $107.00. Theyre coming out Sept. 30.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

tazzmission said:


> Did you have to extend your commitment for another 2 years? If so, that is crap. I WILL NOT extend my commitment to get another DVR, TiVo or otherwise. When the price comes down a bit on the Series 3, I might be going back to cable.


Yes, of course. I'm pretty sure you have to extend your commitment even if you sneeze when on the phone with a DirecTV CSR.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

If I currently have two DTivo units, what are the odds they would give me a deal on an HR20? Is it only if you have an HR10 they will cut you a deal? Do you have to threaten to cancel? I don't want to cancel, so what if they call my bluff? Am I supposed to say, sorry, just kidding?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

DustyB said:


> I barely found one in all of the stores here in Cincy. We are getting local HD's this month so they are not even shipping HR-10's to the area anymore.
> 
> Not sure if that is the case for other cities which are not getting the MPEG-4 locals any time soon. If D*TV is really planning on activating the OTA tuners on the HR-20, then I guess they have no reason to ship the HR-10 at all any more


Do you know when Cincy will actually get them? I know Directv's site says September, but it's the middle of September and when I type in my zip, it still says they aren't available.


----------



## cpemberton (Nov 16, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> If I currently have two DTivo units, what are the odds they would give me a deal on an HR20? Is it only if you have an HR10 they will cut you a deal? Do you have to threaten to cancel? I don't want to cancel, so what if they call my bluff? Am I supposed to say, sorry, just kidding?


Yeah, I'm not quite sure how this works. It seems pretty random as to what you'll get and how. I just called, said that there were new HD local channels in my area and that I couldn't receive them and asked what equipment I would need to receive them. The CSR didn't know what I was talking about, put me on hold for about ten minutes to go and find out and came back and told me that I could get the new HR20 DVR if I paid a lease upgrade fee of $99. She also said I could keep my HR10-250, because I owned that equipment. I was satisfied with that; I thought the charge was reasonable. It just seems that what you get depends on not just what equipment you currently own, but what CSR you get on the phone. I wouldn't start by threatening to cancel ... just ask a few polite questions to start and see what you get.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

cpemberton said:


> Yeah, I'm not quite sure how this works. It seems pretty random as to what you'll get and how. I just called, said that there were new HD local channels in my area and that I couldn't receive them and asked what equipment I would need to receive them. The CSR didn't know what I was talking about, put me on hold for about ten minutes to go and find out and came back and told me that I could get the new HR20 DVR if I paid a lease upgrade fee of $99. She also said I could keep my HR10-250, because I owned that equipment. I was satisfied with that; I thought the charge was reasonable. It just seems that what you get depends on not just what equipment you currently own, but what CSR you get on the phone. I wouldn't start by threatening to cancel ... just ask a few polite questions to start and see what you get.


Cool. That won't hurt to try. I just didn't want to threaten to cancel when I really don't want to cancel. I'd love to get the $300 HR20 for $99!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

does the freee HR20 include the new dish and install? 

maybe me gots to think about this


----------



## bababooey316 (Jan 9, 2002)

Yes you would receive the Dish upgrade as well for free.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

tazzmission said:


> Did you have to extend your commitment for another 2 years? If so, that is crap. I WILL NOT extend my commitment to get another DVR, TiVo or otherwise. When the price comes down a bit on the Series 3, I might be going back to cable.


I hear ya. I've had it with these 2 year commitments. I guess Directv isn't that bad though as all it takes to get out of the commitment is sending your hardware back. This isn't an option for me though as I actually own my HR10-250. I'd rather sell it on Ebay when I want to get rid of it, even if it's only worth $100 by then.

Since Comcast is taking over Adelphia in my town (thank God) I'll be interested to see how the Comcast Tivo turns out.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> When I called Monday and got the deal, I made sure the CSR put a note on my order that says I'm getting the HR10-250. I have no interest in getting an HR20 at this time. We'll see Saturday what they actually deliver. Based on reports here I'm kind of expecting the guy to show up with an HR20 and a piece of paper that says HR10.


Sure enough, the guy showed up with an HR20 and said they have no HR10s left. I cancelled the order. I don't want an HR20. I called DirecTV and complained but they were of no help.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> I'm supposed to be getting an HR10-250 installed this Saturday. I hope they don't show up with the HR20 because it will be useless to me since my Buffalo MPEG-4 aren't up (not even announced so who knows when we'll actually get them) and the HR20 OTA tuners are live yet I won't be able to record any of my locals in HD. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


Well my fear came true as the installer showed up with the HR20 (at least he was prompt at 9). I explained my dilema to him and he was very understanding, but said D* had them ship all their HR10s back (he worked for Halstead). I called a local shop and they had some HR10s for $399, but since my order with D* was for free, this was going to be an unexpected $399 out of my pocket. I called D* and explained to them the problem and told them I found an HR10 I could buy locally and to see if they would credit my account. Was put on hold for a few minutes and she came back saying she cancelled my order and when I called in to active the HR10 I purchased for $399 that would put a $250 credit on my account (max credit they can do) and then $10 off/mo for 12 months after that to make up for me having to pay the $399. Purchased, installed and activated the HR10 yesterday, so I guess all well that ends well (though I still wish I didn't have to pay the $399 out of pocket). I also didn't get the AT9 dish installed (which was part of the D* order), but that's OK since I don't need it right now. Now I'm just waiting for the 6.3 update.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Indiana627 said:


> Was put on hold for a few minutes and she came back saying she cancelled my order and when I called in to active the HR10 I purchased for $399 that would put a $250 credit on my account (max credit they can do) and then $10 off/mo for 12 months after that to make up for me having to pay the $399.


After much campaigning on my part yesterday, the retention guy told me they would credit me for a retail HR10 too. I imagine I'll get a deal similar to what you described. I ordered mine for $300 from 6th Ave.


----------



## scott blair (Apr 14, 2003)

Can someone explain the "lease upgrade"?

How is paying $ to go from something you own to something you don't own an "upgrade"?

Sounds like a rip-off to me.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

kbohip said:


> I hear ya. I've had it with these 2 year commitments. I guess Directv isn't that bad though as all it takes to get out of the commitment is sending your hardware back. This isn't an option for me though as I actually own my HR10-250. I'd rather sell it on Ebay when I want to get rid of it, even if it's only worth $100 by then.
> 
> Since Comcast is taking over Adelphia in my town (thank God) I'll be interested to see how the Comcast Tivo turns out.


Comcast is taking over in my Adelphia area too. (They actually have already) But I heard it will be at least 6-12 months before they move to the Comcast equipment in the adelphia areas they took over.

So, not Comcast TiVo for 6-12 months here.


----------

